# Is it ok if I gave my puppy some of the apple I am eating?



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it ok for her?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure about apples but I would opt for something better like carrots, although some dogs are allergic to them.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your dog is fine. May get some runs.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

My dogs love apples! They love practically anything! I can take a bite of an apple and hold it in my hand and China will eat the apple right from my hand down to the core. She loves it. I don't do it very often but I wouldn't think that a little would hurt =)


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I work with a lady who told me her Australian Shepherd eats oranges that fall from the tree!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Apples are ok for dogs, but don't let them eat the core or the seeds, I have heard that the seeds are poisonous to dogs and grapes are as well. Sliced apple or pieces should be just fine, just might give him a little upset tummy....we also do carrots...the dogs LOVE carrots. Well, the love anything, lol...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

apples are ok... they are good if ur dog as stinky breath lol.. when kenya was a pup her baby k9s wouldnt fall out so her breth was KICKIN lol... so i gave her some apples and her breath smelt great  but yeah, pace the apples tho. maybe once a week if u want, but depnding on ur pups tummy they may get a little gooey lol


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

apples are ok, like above, no grapes! and the seeds shouldnt do any harm as long as they don't get them often...they should be removed if you continue to feed apples. I would watch out for too much apple skin tho, might be hard for the dog to swallow if it isnt chewed lol even humans seem to have this problem sometimes. My b/f wont eat unpeeled apples cause he said the skin gets caught in his throat haha...weirdo. ::roll::


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

My dogs LOVE to eat apples with me! They end up getting more than me! They also LOVE carrots, watermelon, cantaloupe, & tomatoes (they only ever get like 1 or 2 cherry tomatoes).

I purchased an American Pit Bull Terrier book before we got Hero and it says the only things not to feed your dog is chocolate, onions, and people food (like leftovers, because their bodies aren't designed like ours and might have a hard time digesting).

It specifically says that u can feed slices of apple, bell pepper, rice cakes, peanut butter, but it also says before experimenting you should *check with your vet.*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Apples are ok for dogs, but don't let them eat the core or the seeds,


 I agree. Mine love apples


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope this helps with what food are ok. It's long but worth a look reading/

10 foods dogs should never eat

As a dog owner, we all want what's best for our dog. With the newest reports about the proper diet for your dog, they should have carbohydrates, vegetables, etc., more and more dog owners are giving their dog table scraps without realizing that there are certain foods a dog should never have. Before you put your left-overs in your dog's bowl be sure to read the top ten foods they shouldn't eat.
1. Chocolate - To dogs, chocolate acts as a stimulant, making your dog's heartbeat accelerate or beat irregularly, leading to seizures and even cardiac arrest. To compound things further, it also acts as a severe diuretic, causing frequent urination, vomiting, and/or diarrhea. If you even suspect your dog has consumed chocolate, take him to an animal hospital immediately.
2. Grapes and Raisins - Grapes and raisins create havoc with your dog's kidneys and digestive system. What's worse is that the amount of grapes needed to cause problems can vary greatly among individual dogs. Symptoms include frequent urination, vomiting, and diarrhea.
3. Onions - Onions cause the breakdown of a dog's red blood cells, which deprives his cells of much-needed oxygen. If you're in the habit of feeding your dog table scraps, make sure the dish was not prepared with onions, as the effects can be cumulative over a period of time. Symptoms can vary greatly, ranging from vomiting and diarrhea to loss of appetite, fever, or exhaustion.
4. Macadamia Nuts - While the exact chemical compound is still unknown, even a small amount of macadamia nuts can cause fever, irregular heartbeat, seizures, or mild paralysis.
5. Alcoholic Beverages - Dogs' physiologies are not equipped to handle alcohol consumption. They are extremely susceptible to alcohol poisoning, and even small amounts can lead to digestive problems or even death.
6. Bread Dough - Because it is soft, dogs will often swallow the dough without chewing it. When the dough hits your dog's stomach, his body heat will cause the dough to rise inside his stomach. This rising action can cause bloating or vomiting. To compound things further, the rising action creates alcohol as a by-product, and your dog may experience the symptoms listed in the previous paragraph.
7. Caffeinated Beverages - Similar to the effects of chocolate, caffeine is a stimulant and can negatively impact your dog's heart rate, causing seizures or heart attacks.
8. Avocadoes- Avocadoes are toxic to many animals. The offensive chemical damages heart, lung, and other essential tissues. Be aware since guacamole's main ingredient is avocado, that you keep any such dips well out of your dog's reach.
9. Pitted Fruits - (Peaches, Pears, Cherries, and Apricots) The pits of these fruits contain small doses of cyanide, which can be fatal to smaller dogs. Also, if the pit is swallowed whole, it may become lodged in the intestinal tract, where the blockage will have to be surgically removed.
10. Raw Fish - Raw fish, especially salmon, can contain parasites, usually fluke larvae. The dog consumes the fish, and the larvae hatch in your dog's digestive tract, attaching themselves to his intestinal walls. Symptoms can take up to a week to exhibit and usually mimic other canine diseases, such as distemper or parvovirus. The hazard here is misdiagnosis by the veterinarian, leading to an improper or ineffective treatment. If you choose to feed your dog fish, be sure to cook it thoroughly to kill any bad critters that could be hiding inside."


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i give my 7 month old boxer apples all the time.i give it to her with the peel on,and she enjoys nibbling on it for hours.it has never gave her diarrehea or anything...


----------

